# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  یه مشکل در ساختن پروژه با دستور zf

## mahtab14

سلام
من بعد از کلی تلاش تونستم زند فریم ورک رو نصب کنم. الان وقتی تو خط فرمان از دستور zf برای ساخت پروژه استفاده می کنم، پروژه ساخته میشه ولی یه پیغامی میده که نمیدونم چیه:

phpunit.jpg
دفعات اولی که از این دستور استفاده می کردم این پیغام رو نمیداد.

1) این phpunit که میگه یافت نشد یه نرم افزار جداست که باید نصب بشه؟ آیا به زند سرور ربطی داره؟
چون زند سرور هم نصب نکردم. آیا نبودنش مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟

2) لطفا یکی برام توضیح بده الان من که دارم از *wamp* استفاده میکنم، اگر بخوام از zend studio هم به عنوان IDE استفاده کنم، آیا نیازی به نصب zend server هم دارم یا نه؟

----------


## mahtab14

یعنی هیچ کی اینجا جواب سوال ما رو نمی دونه؟!
من همچنان منتظرما ...

----------


## badguy

این میگه که که پروژت ساخته شده برا بهC:\wamp\www\ZendSites\aaپروژت اونجا :لبخند: 

Zend ُStudio هیج ربطی نداره به Zend Server نداره و به طور کاملا مجزا میتونن استفاده بشن! ولی برا کارهای حرفه ای اگه از Zend Server استفاده شه میتونه خیلی کمک باشه.

در کل شما مشکلی ندارین

موفق باشین

----------

